# FS/FT: Oscars (pic added)



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

2 oscars, 1 is 6" the other is 8", $10 each or will trade for some other cichlids that won't get to over 8" mature. SOLD


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

no one wants oscars?


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

What kind of cichlids I have 2 female jewels a couple others jacks and a green terror I'm trying to think here umm ill hit you with more detailed list what are you think fish for fish or?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

pictures of your oscars?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry, that's the best pic i have...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ill take em if you dont get rid of them


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

c'mon guys, i really need these fish gone. no reasonable offer refused...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Got another pic?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

lmao.... no not yet. i'm working on it.i don't have a decent camera so i have to get someone to take pics for me. i'm not altogether sure why another pic is actually necessary, they're just run of the mill oscars, but hey, if that's what y'all want i'll get some better shots....lol


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump for the day


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump for the day


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

What size tank are they in now?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

they're in a 90 which is why i want to rehome them.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

weekend bump


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

can meet in maple ridge at 6pm tomorrow bump... ;-)


----------

